# Anyone used a push/pull/legs routine before?



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty much title, changing up routine as of tomorrow and wanted to get some thoughts on this method of training.

Anyone used it before?

Something like this

Day One – Pull
Deadlifts (conventional, sumo or partial aka “rack pulls”) – 5 sets x 5 reps
Rows (barbell, dumbbell, machine or t-bar) – 5 sets x 5 reps
Weighted pull ups, chins or Barbell or dumbbell curls – 5 sets x 5 reps

Day Two - Push
Flat, incline or decline barbell, dumbbell, of machine bench press – 5 sets x5 reps
Military, dumbbell or machine press – 5 sets x 5 reps
Dips or close-grip bench press – 5 sets x 5 reps

Day Three - Legs
Back or front squats – 4 sets x 6 – 10 reps
Leg Press – 4 sets x 6 – 10 reps
Standing or seated calf raises – 3 sets x 6 – 10 reps

In your opinion do you think these types of routines are effective for gaining size, same goes for the german volume training techniques?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used push/pull/legs for over 6 years. It suits me well for strength gains which is mostly what I go far. 

However, I do throw in some tri work on push days and bi work on pull days. One isolation per training day is a nice way to finish off the workout. Also, you do any calve work?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 29, 2012)

I do almost the same, but I put my legs between my push and pull days to give my shoulders a break. It also gives me the flexibility to combine legs with a push or pull day if my work schedule, or holiday or sickness interferes with my workout schedule.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I do almost the same, but I put my legs between my push and pull days to give my shoulders a break. It also gives me the flexibility to combine legs with a push or pull day if my work schedule, or holiday or sickness interferes with my workout schedule.



I don't understand your logic. If you put Legs between Push and Pull, Pull then connects directly to Push. How is that any different?


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 29, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I have used push/pull/legs for over 6 years. It suits me well for strength gains which is mostly what I go far.
> 
> However, I do throw in some tri work on push days and bi work on pull days. One isolation per training day is a nice way to finish off the workout. Also, you do any calve work?



Yeah theres calve work in there on the leg day. I'm thinking of using this just up until my next cycle to try and regain some of my strength after being out for a little while. Then when starting cycle changing over to FST-7

Also the chins and dips will work tris and bis.



ThreeGigs said:


> I do almost the same, but I put my legs between my push and pull days to give my shoulders a break. It also gives me the flexibility to combine legs with a push or pull day if my work schedule, or holiday or sickness interferes with my workout schedule.



This is only a x3 a week routine. Monday, Wed & Fri. I'll have a days recovery.


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 29, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't understand your logic. If you put Legs between Push and Pull, Pull then connects directly to Push. How is that any different?



I think because theres gonna be a 2 day rest period in between them. it's not consecutive 6 days training so what I'm gonna do is gonna look like

Monday - Pull
Tuesday - rest
wednesday - push
Thursday- rest
Friday - legs
Saturday - rest
Sunday - rest.

How does that look?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 29, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't understand your logic. If you put Legs between Push and Pull, Pull then connects directly to Push. How is that any different?



I've always preferred Upper/Lower splits for this very reason. There's always one training day between anything upper and anything lower whether you train 2, 3, or 4 days a week.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 29, 2012)

Push pull is this...chest and back (day 1).  Shoulders & triceps (day 2).  Quads & Hamstrings (day 3).  Off ( 1 or 2 days as needed).  Then repeat...Btw...calves and abs everyday excpet off....IMO


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 30, 2012)

Runner22 said:


> Push pull is this...chest and back (day 1).  Shoulders & triceps (day 2).  Quads & Hamstrings (day 3).  Off ( 1 or 2 days as needed).  Then repeat...Btw...calves and abs everyday excpet off....IMO



Push/Pull is does not include working back and chest on the same day.

Chest exercises are pushing exercises and back are pulling.

This defeats the whole purpose of the routine. I think you have it mixed up with something else.

Here is the link I'm going by for anyone who is unaware

Classic Push/Pull/Legs Split : old school trainer


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 30, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I don't understand your logic. If you put Legs between Push and Pull, Pull then connects directly to Push. How is that any different?



It's Push - Legs - Pull - Off

Actually, it's: 
Push Heavy
Legs Heavy
Pull Light
Off
Push Light
Legs Light
Pull Heavy
Off 
...repeat ...

So always a day of rest between pushes and pulls, although I can also combine a leg day with a push or pull day and take the leg day as an off day, or make up for an unscheduled day off.

Pretty simple to keep in your head, too.


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 31, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> It's Push - Legs - Pull - Off
> 
> Actually, it's:
> Push Heavy
> ...



I dunno about this, training 6 days out of 7 would be too much for a natty lifter imo. 

I'm just going by the info in this link.

Classic Push/Pull/Legs Split : old school trainer


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 31, 2012)

I think push - pull - legs is a pretty decent split.  Higher frequency programs are more ideal for strength gains, though you can certainly gain strength using this setup.  I don't personally use this split on a regular basis, though I have in the past.  My main issue with it is that I can't move as much weight with accessory movements.  However, my goals are primarily strength based.  Your goals may be different.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 31, 2012)

currently doing push/pull/legs for about 4 months.  I do a few weeks high rep (12-15) and then a few weeks lower rep (6-10).

*Push*
DB flyes pre-exhaust
BB Decline Bench

DB Arnold Press
BB Military Press

Some tricep exercise (push-downs, skull crusher, etc..)
Dips
*
Pull*
BB Rows
Cable Pulldowns

Rack Pulls
Shrugs

Bicep exercise (curls, db curls, pinwheel curls, etc...)
4 arm curls
Pull-ups

*Legs*
Leg extension pre-exhaust
Squats

Standing BB calf raises
Ham curls or SLDL

finish up with leg extensions or squats til I cant walk.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 1, 2012)

Any other push/pull/leg folks mind outlining what their routine looks like?


----------

